# Show name for my horse?



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

I've got my first show in a weeks time and i have not been able to think of a show name for my gelding Teddy. Any suggestions?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Need more information to put on our thinking caps ... any type of name you were thinking of ... serious, fun, funny?? Any subjects you like? Stars, flowers, sun ... etc.? You said before this was a ribbon show? I am not familiar with that, is it like a gaming show or gymkhana? Anything else you'd like to tell us to help think??

I like "I Love Teddy", LOL ... but that's just me ... just kidding about using that for show name ... but not about loving your boy!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Teddy Bear
Dapple Bear
Dappled Bear
Teddy Rose
Grey Storm
Summer Storm


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

i cannot take Teddy seriously though i'm sure he will ook the part once hes all decked out ^^ So fun or serious? I thought winter themed name due to his colour?

It's dressage mostly so you do classes like rider on the flat, best trot, and individual work outs 

Lovely names, i'll write them down and consult Teddy ^^


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Oooh I really like Dappled Bear. Maybe something like Silver Bear?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I looked at him the first name I tho't of was Winston.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Frostbite
Etched Glass
Wintered Wine
Coldplay
Ice Fog
Icicle


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Teddy.....Roosevelt?

I know you are in NZ so maybe not PC to have a horse named after an American Pres.....but it was the first thing to come to mind.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Winter Frost
Winter Thorn
Iced Edge
On the Edge
Dancing on Ice
Dancing with Snow


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, I just adore your horse!

I just posted on your other thread, but I'll post the names here too, names are fun to think up! 

Snow Day
Mystic Lyric
Avalon Mist
London Fog
Simply Sterling
Frosty Morn
Earl Grey
All Frosted (just came up with that one now, ha)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Remington


----------

